# Honey Blending



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

You will more likely ruin the goldenrod honey rather than save the loosestrife. I either sell the loosestrife for bakery grade or I do have a niche market of people who actually think it's great honey. Mixing it even in small overwhelming amounts will still taint both the color(green honey) and taste.


----------



## BubbaBob (Jan 18, 2005)

<<You will more likely ruin the goldenrod honey...>>

Not possible...you can't ruin something that is ruined when it's made...LOL

BubbaBob


----------



## ekrouse (Aug 26, 2004)

Here we go again... I know some people have decided they don't like Goldenrod honey (as I recall BubbaBob your favorite is Sourwood, which I never tried). While I agree the smell is somewhat strong while the bees are curing it, once it's done it's great. I market my Goldenrod honey as "Goldenrod Flower Honey" with a picture of goldenrod on the label. Last year I sold out... at $8.00 a pound I might add ($5.00 in 8oz jars), and I have a list of people waiting for this season's crop. To me it tastes like Tupelo honey. I guess that's the differece between Yankee Goldenrod up here and Rebel Goldenrod down there in Georgia. :<)


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Bob, did he say Yankee?! No Hawk I'm not even going there, I hear you without you even being here and thanks! I like golden rod honey and sell a couple thousand pounds of it a year (although not at the lofty prices ekrouse suggest he gets in affluent Syracuse). I don't think the golden rod bloom in the South is as much of an impact as it is here. It takes cool nights and warm days to get a good golden rod harvest. I think the sow thistle and teasel that blooms during the same period adds a nice flavor. Loostrife, well it's sticky, you can put in a jar!


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

The strong odor of golden rod honey being finished by the bees is unmistakable. Golden rod honey in my opinion is not as good as spring/summer honey. This years summer crop is the best and most we have ever harvested.


----------

